# Arnold Schwinn Excelsior what year?



## Woody78 (Jun 4, 2017)

I've had people tell me everything from 1915 to 1936 I have no idea any help would be appreciated here's some pictures


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 4, 2017)

Very nice bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 4, 2017)

Serial 441714? ............1930..........


----------



## mike j (Jun 5, 2017)

Really nice bike, that seat looks pretty unique.


----------



## rcole45 (Jun 14, 2017)

Pull the crank the year will be cast into the crank


----------

